
Spanner: Becoming a SQL System [SIGMOD'17 PDF] - yarapavan
https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/46103.pdf
======
yarapavan
“While these systems provided some of the benefits of a database system, they
lacked many traditional database features that application developers often
rely on. A key example is a robust query language, meaning that developers had
to write complex code to process and aggregate the data in their applications.
As a result, we decided to turn Spanner into a full featured SQL system, with
query execution tightly integrated with the other architectural features of
Spanner (such as strong consistency and global replication).”

